# Destin offshore june 18-19



## freecountry (Jun 19, 2011)

16 lb red snapper and 36 lb kingfish


----------



## alpha_maxin_it_out (Aug 16, 2011)

Good stringer Barfield


----------



## freecountry (Dec 28, 2011)

Thanks homer


----------

